# Spots open Saturday



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

I have a few spots open for Saturday out of Matagorda. Red snapper and kings will be the targets up to 50 miles out. Max four passengers on boat.
200 per person. I am a licensed captain and have my federal permits.
281 750 2227
topshelffishing.com
Allen


----------



## CaptainHatt (Jun 6, 2005)

what time? do have room for me capthat
2815071714


----------



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

Thanks CaptainHatt! Look forward to meeting and fishing with you. 
Leaving dock at 8 AM.
Still have room.


----------



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

All spots filled for Saturday the 5fth. May have another open boat trip on the 19th for same price. Max four passengers. 

Thanks,

Allen


----------



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

I have one spot open for Saturday the 12th. 200.00

topshelffishing.com
Allen


----------



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

Spot filled. Should have more in the future. 

Thanks


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

Allen, are you having another shared charter anytime soon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

waterfly said:


> Allen, are you having another shared charter anytime soon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes! Probably next Friday or Saturday. 
Same price 200, and I will take up to 4 passengers again. Probably will run deeper to around 50 miles next time. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

Weather is not good this weekend. If you organize a trip on July 3rd or July 5th, please let me know.


----------

